# DishNet Users



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

I haven't heard much lately from the newly installed DishNet users. Just trying to get a feel for the satisfaction levels. I now have Excede and wondering if it would be worth it to bundle the same servive with Dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps everything is OK ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, that's the thing... Rarely do people come to forums like ours to post how great everything is... so you should expect to see a lot of problem threads... I think you can, however, take it as a positive when you see a drop in activity in a given forum, because it likely means people are having less problems.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

There are many complaints from customers that chose DishNet to provide Exede vs dealing directly with Wildblue/Exede.

You can review some of those comments on the Wildblue/Exede forum:

http://wildblueworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6648&highlight=dishnet


----------



## cloudnine (Sep 30, 2009)

thopki2 said:


> I haven't heard much lately from the newly installed DishNet users. Just trying to get a feel for the satisfaction levels. I now have Excede and wondering if it would be worth it to bundle the same servive with Dish.


I had DisNet installed on the 13th of this month. A Dish installer came out for the installation. So far, I love it. TV went out due to rain fade the other day and the internet was still chugging along at 6Mb. Very happy with it.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

One of the main complaints about DishNet vs buying Exede directly from Wildblue/Exede is DishNet customers do not get unlimited and un-metered usage (called Late Night Free Zone) from midnight to 5am.

Instead they get what's called "Bonus" usage, which is limited, from 2am-8am...for example if you have the 10GB plan your DishNet plan allows "Anytime" usage of 10GB's/month and "Bonus" usage of 10GB's that must be used between 2am and 8am and both are metered.

The LNFZ is the selling point and is why many that originally signed with DishNet have cancelled that service and switched to contracting with Wildblue/Exede.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

I will second what 4bama said, and add a little more. I'm a Dish installer and have installed both Exede and Dishnet (rebranded Hughes Gen IV "Jupiter" in the eastern half of the country) systems. When I'm done I always run speedtests just for my own curiosity. Dishnet speeds range are typically in the 4-7 Mbps range down, I've had a few actually hit the advertised 10 Mbps. Every Exede system I've put in has been at least 12 Mbps down, and I've seen as high as 24 Mbps. Most are in the 14-18 Mbps range. Granted this is just a speedtest server and as with everything on the internet YMMV, but I thought I'd share my personal experiences.

If I had to go with satellite internet, I would definitely choose Exede.


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks to all for responding. Sounds like I should stay the course with Exede direct.


----------



## DonnieBoston (Apr 20, 2013)

thopki2 said:


> I haven't heard much lately from the newly installed DishNet users. Just trying to get a feel for the satisfaction levels. I now have Excede and wondering if it would be worth it to bundle the same servive with Dish.


Take a look at my posts under DonnieBoston... They should appear on the discussions' page.


----------



## cloudnine (Sep 30, 2009)

4bama said:


> One of the main complaints about DishNet vs buying Exede directly from Wildblue/Exede is DishNet customers do not get unlimited and un-metered usage (called Late Night Free Zone) from midnight to 5am.
> 
> Instead they get what's called "Bonus" usage, which is limited, from 2am-8am...for example if you have the 10GB plan your DishNet plan allows "Anytime" usage of 10GB's/month and "Bonus" usage of 10GB's that must be used between 2am and 8am and both are metered.
> 
> The LNFZ is the selling point and is why many that originally signed with DishNet have cancelled that service and switched to contracting with Wildblue/Exede.


The Bonus usage is still unlimited. I just had a system installed and the mydish.com page shows bonus usage as unlimited "at this time".


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

That's not what the DishNet site shows:

DISH is able to offer higher monthly data caps to their customers than other satellite Internet providers. Data caps mark
how much data a customer can download each month. These data caps are split in half between Anytime data that can
be used anytime of the day and Bonus data that can only be used between the hours of 2 am and 8 am.

There are 3 data cap options:
Reaching the Data Cap Limit
When a customer reaches 80% of their monthly data cap, DISH will alert them via email. A customer who uses 100%
of their data before the end of the month will have their download speed throttled to approximately 128 kbps until the
month ends. Once the next billing period begins, their download speed will return to normal.
If a customer uses all of their Bonus data, they will begin using their Anytime data during the hours of 2 am-8 am. When
a customer uses all of their Anytime data they will not be able to use their Bonus data any time other than 2 am- 8 am.
Customers can monitor their current usage on www.mydish.com under the "Usage" tab or at www.dish.net.

5 GB Anytime 5 GB 2am-8am Bonus (10GB plan)
10 GB Anytime 10 GB 2am-8am Bonus (20GB plan)
15 GB Anytime 15 GB 2am-8am Bonus (30GB plan)

Prices
10 GB $49.99/mo
20GB $59.99/mo

30GB $79.99/mo

This is on a pdf file here:

http://gwdish.com/DishNET.pdf


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

ok so did dish buy out hugesnet?? and I have also heard that dish has sighned contract with exceed to use there satellites?? iv'e also read that the system you get weather it be a hugesnet system or an exceed system is depening on where you live?? I used hugesnet many years ago and it was horrible and there third world customer service was ****!!


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

Prices
10 GB $49.99/mo
20GB $59.99/mo

30GB $79.99/mo

I was considering trying the dish net dish tv deal, but I pay about the same for Century Link phone- high speed internet offer. I don't understand the dish ad about saving money or cheaper to bundle?
If I change my mind and go with dish net, does the first PC hooked up to dish receiver with a cable , (replacing the Actiontec modem) ? Then does the 3 other PC need USB port adaptors? Can visitors log in to my future dishnet acct to access internet to their smart phones, lap tops, Pc's, etc. ?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Most IP services simply connect the source (satellite, cable DSL line) to some type of modem in your house, usually with one output, which goes then to your router for dispersion about the premises - that is how I assume DishNet works, unless they have reinvented the wheel.

Hopefully my remarks will elicit a confirmation form someone knowledgeable of the matter or a scathing rebuke if I'm wrong, either way we confirm the answer.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

BobCulp said:


> Prices
> 10 GB $49.99/mo
> 20GB $59.99/mo
> 
> ...


I considered trying there internet to but the won't let you take it mobile yet wich sucks


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Most IP services simply connect the source (satellite, cable DSL line) to some type of modem in your house, usually with one output, which goes then to your router for dispersion about the premises - that is how I assume DishNet works, unless they have reinvented the wheel.
> 
> Hopefully my remarks will elicit a confirmation form someone knowledgeable of the matter or a scathing rebuke if I'm wrong, either way we confirm the answer.


The modem is connected via coax to the outside dish TRIA (Transmit/Receive integrated assembly) mounted to the end of the arm and focused on the center of the dish...dish is aligned to correct satellite beam using "Beeps" from the Tria supplied by the modem strength measurements.

The modem does not have a wireless capability...it has one standard ethernet connector supplied with a cable which can be connected directly to a computer or to a router if the user has wireless devices....the router is not supplied by DishNet...


----------



## jssp8s (Sep 11, 2007)

Well said 4bama. Has anybody tried the dishnet plan that offers 15Mbyts down?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

ground_pounder said:


> ok so did dish buy out hugesnet?? and I have also heard that dish has sighned contract with exceed to use there satellites?? iv'e also read that the system you get weather it be a hugesnet system or an exceed system is depening on where you live?? I used hugesnet many years ago and it was horrible and there third world customer service was ****!!


EchoStar bought Hughes Communications in 2011. EchoStar spun off Dish as a separate company in 2008.


----------



## Munday Mack (Mar 20, 2015)

Nevermind


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I visited my brother-in-law out in the toolies of SW Missouri earlier this week.

He has DirecTV and Hughes net.

My observation was that the internet service was rather slow and had frequent drop-outs.

I tried remote desktop from my laptop to my home and it kept disconnecting, also you could be online for 30 minutes or so and the connection would drop.

Considering that they have only IP phone service through Hughes net and there is no cell service where they live (you have to go about 5 miles down the road to make a cell call) the Hughes net is a life-line but not a secure one.


----------

